# Value Of A Vintage Nivada Chronoking Aviator Sea Diver



## Johnant (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi I have a vintage nivada chronoking aviator sea diver 234 valjoux movement. With date function any idea on value. John


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

http://bit.ly/Z1c8Bq

There you go. Hope that helps


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

vinbo said:


> http://bit.ly/Z1c8Bq
> 
> There you go. Hope that helps


That's clever. I like that.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Johnant said:


> Hi I have a vintage nivada chronoking aviator sea diver 234 valjoux movement. With date function any idea on value. John


I refer you to this post by our "Valuations Request Monitor"



mel said:


> No one on the The Watch Forum is a Professional Appraiser or Valuation Expert, and therefore, we cannot offer any kind
> 
> of valuation or appraisal service. All of our members are enthusiastic watch collectors with some experience in restoration and
> 
> ...


:wink2:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ebay is your best option for current values , our Valuations Request Monitor is slacking dancing somewhere probably


----------



## Johnant (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi John, I do hope you didn`t join the forum just to try and get a valuation for your watches. This is a friendly & informative place, well worth getting involved in :wink2:


----------



## Johnant (Apr 16, 2013)

No not at all just wanted to find out about all the site is about thanks john


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum John


----------



## Johnant (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks Davey p I have to figure out how to upload pictures next.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Johnant said:


> Thanks Davey p I have to figure out how to upload pictures next.


They sound interesting will be nice to see them. And welcome to the forum by the way

Cheers

Andy


----------

